# The Hangover 2 teaser released!



## metal_sam14 (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't wait, loved the first one, which funnily enough got me laid on 3 separate occasions, girls must find it boring


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 25, 2011)

DO WANT!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Stu with the Mike Tyson face tattoo.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Can't wait, loved the first one, which funnily enough got me laid on 3 separate occasions, girls must find it boring



That's called the "Bradley Cooper Effect." Women see an attractive man acting like an asshole and are instantly in the mood. 

Checking out the IMDB page, I see that Mr. Chow will return. 

Juliette Lewis will reprise her role of Heidi from Old School and Due Date.

There will be young versions of the Wolfpack (aka the Three Best Friends that Anyone Can Have).

Oh yeah, Tyson is back and Bill Clinton is there too. 

Should be interesting. Todd Phillips are at the very least, very entertaining.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't fucking wait for this movie. I don't think I've ever laughed harder than the first time I saw the first one.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 28, 2011)

A few funnies from the first one to tie us over while we wait for the sequel


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

God I forgot how insanely hot that front desk chick is


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 28, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Can't wait, loved the first one, which funnily enough got me laid on 3 separate occasions, girls must find it boring



I'm still unsure of whether this wIll be good but the Tyson tattoo has increased my faith a little.

The hangover never got me laid but Cannibal Holocaust followed immediately by Reno 911 Miami did some pretty good work lol.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 28, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> I'm still unsure of whether this wIll be good but the Tyson tattoo has increased my faith a little.
> 
> The hangover never got me laid but Cannibal Holocaust followed immediately by Reno 911 Miami did some pretty good work lol.



2 awesome movies right there, will try those out if i ever get the chance


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2011)

> The hangover never got me laid but Cannibal Holocaust followed immediately by Reno 911 Miami did some pretty good work lol.



 I need to know where you meet women at!


----------

